# What animal does this.



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

We have property in southern Michigan . There are 4 Tree’s marked up like this


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Beaver most likely . Perhaps porcupine in MI tho


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Porcupine


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bigfoot.. marking his territory...


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Standing water in the background of pic......? Beaver


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep...thats from a Sasquatch.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a drunk hillbilly.

beaver.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

If you had ever seen my high school girlfriends buck teeth, you would know she had done this


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking Beaver, or badger


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Kardashian. Male, female, or......other.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beaver. Getting the tree ready for future use.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Black Crappie !


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bigfoot.. marking his territory...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

im thinking a beaver with false teeth


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

*IT WAS ME!!!*


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

PORKY


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> If you had ever seen my high school girlfriends buck teeth, you would know she had done this


Yep, I remember her. That girl could eat corn off the cob through a picket fence...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 260112


Madonna!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought the OP ask a legit question and we get are these non-related responses. What gives?
Please stay on topic. After all, this is the lodge and not the comedy forum.


----------

